# I cut and burnt some pine!!!!!!!



## skinnykid (Nov 11, 2008)

I have 3 (now 2) standing dead pines on my property. Just to see what is up I cut one down to possibly burn.
Well when I cut it down I noticed it was very dry, no signs of sap. I took a couple of rounds and split them into smaller pieces, still no sap.
So I thought what the hay. I put some of the splits into my fire. They burn ok I guess with no more smoke than my other stuff that I burn.

I gotta say though, my POS poulan saw went through it like butter and the stuff is light and easy to split. You guys in Pine country have it easy!! :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a theory that people in hardwood country picked up pine, and it was so light that they figured it was dry.  They burned a bunch of it, and started the rumor about pine leading to creosote.

Watch out- it probably has more water than you guess.  It should dry out really quick though.

Does it have those big holes from the nasty boring beetles in it? I squashed about a million of them splitting 2 cord this spring.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 11, 2008)

no big holes just some little ones toward the outside of the tree from it being dead.

the first 3 feet or so of the tree will stay in the woods but alot of it is worth of my stove.

I got a guy in Raymond begging me to come get 2-3 cords of Hemlock outta his yard!!

I need to borrow a utility trailer from my buddy.


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 11, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> I have 3 (now 2) standing dead pines on my property. Just to see what is up I cut one down to possibly burn.
> Well when I cut it down I noticed it was very dry, no signs of sap. I took a couple of rounds and split them into smaller pieces, still no sap.
> So I thought what the hay. I put some of the splits into my fire. They burn ok I guess with no more smoke than my other stuff that I burn.
> 
> I gotta say though, my POS poulan saw went through it like butter and the stuff is light and easy to split. *You guys in Pine country have it easy!! *:lol:



You obviously split pieces without knots.

And AP is probably right, I often don't see sap in my wood until I have it stacked and seasoning.  The heat in the sun drives the sap out to the surface where is dries and crstallizes (looks like sugar or someone's coke stash exploded on the woodpile)

Oh, and to speak for all us left coasters:  "Ooohh! so exciting that you are burning pine :roll:


----------



## crazy_dan (Nov 11, 2008)

what do you mean they got it easy? (Shh Don't tell any one but they also go threw about twice the wood)


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah Skinny, even though they are dead, they probably need to be split and seasoned for awhile.  You think its light now.....


----------



## fossil (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, we got it _easy_...lighter wood, easier splitting.  We just need to process, stack, move and burn about 4,000 cords of it to survive through the winter.   %-P   Rick


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 11, 2008)

I know guys, I am just playing about having it easy.

I don't plan on burning any more, I just wanted to see if the trees are still good.
I will drop and stack them when I get a chance for next burn season.


----------



## madrone (Nov 11, 2008)

:bug: 
Oh God! Noooooooooooo!  Skinny!
Maybe it's not too late...
Quick! Split some Oak burls with a 6 pound maul and scrub your chimney out with lye before it's too late!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 11, 2008)

I figure about 3.5 cord of oak a year is what I need, and pine has 1/2 the calorie value.  Right now I have about 2.5 cord of oak, and 2 cord of pine.  I am hoping to use less total wood because I can just use one load of pine a night in shoulder season and stay warm burning less total calories.  I just wake up to a reasonable temp house, rather than a too-warm one- and there's the potential saving.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not sure if I will use pine for over night. It seems that it burns wicked fast so I don't know if I could get an all nighter.

Maybe with the hemlock but I never burnt it so I really can't say.

By the way, where those pines are, the woods are riddled with vines and junk. I lost my car keys. One of those vines or prickers stole them I think. Now I gotta go look for them when the G/F gets home at around 11 pm.

Not something I wanna do in the dark and cold. good thing I have a 55 zillion candle power hunting light! I will have to fight the Fox and possoms while out there! I better go start my stretching routine.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 11, 2008)

madrone said:
			
		

> :bug:
> Oh God! Noooooooooooo!  Skinny!
> Maybe it's not too late...
> Quick! Split some Oak burls with a 6 pound maul and scrub your chimney out with lye before it's too late!



I don't know man, I think it is to late for me I did it now! 

Go on, don't worry about me! save yourself, I will be fine


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 11, 2008)

Ya, it's for those 35-40 F nights more than the 20F and below nights to be sure.  If I'm around to feed the stove, or when starting- pine is way simpler.  Throw in a few splits and talk dirty to it- the secondaries will be burning before you get to third base.


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Nov 11, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Throw in a few splits and talk dirty to it.



I am SO stealing that.   ;-P 

Eddy


----------



## Dix (Nov 11, 2008)

> Throw in a few splits and talk dirty to it- the secondaries will be burning before you get to third base.



That's probably one of the funniest things I've read on this forum  :lol: 

Gotta go get the Windex !

 :lol:


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 11, 2008)

right AP, that is what I was thinking, use it for the warmer nights like tonight. I still get a little skidish for using it as over night burn because I turn my stove way down at night and don't want to make any ickies in my chimney pipe from burning pine at a slow rate.

but no matter what, I will talk dirty to it!! I will have a potty mouth every time I load er up


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 12, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> I got a guy in Raymond begging me to come get 2-3 cords of Hemlock outta his yard!!


I don't mind Pine but I draw the line at Balsam.  Isn't that the same as what you call Hemlock?  They're both Fir.

I had a neighbor that loved burning Balsam in his chalet.  He ran a horse sleigh business and liked the snap, crackle, pop of Fir so he culled all the Fir off of my land.
Win/Win I say and I didn't even have to beg!

I saved the culled Pine and Spruce for kin'lin and firestarter and those days I didn't need a long hot fire.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 12, 2008)

Well the first time that I burn pine I noticed that pine burns real fast, leaves almost not hot ambers and doesn't give off much heat compared to hardwoods.

I know some of these are no brainers but the no hot ambers is weird to me.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 12, 2008)

skinny there is no heat differance.  A BTU is a BTU. There is just less in a given mass. Therefor the shorter burn time. Iam pretty
sure both woods on high will pin the stove temp thermo into overfire. Pine will just run out of gas first.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 12, 2008)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> skinny there is no heat differance.  A BTU is a BTU. There is just less in a given mass. Therefor the shorter burn time. Iam pretty
> sure both woods on high will pin the stove temp thermo into overfire. Pine will just run out of gas first.



yes I know that. it just seemed like the stove was putting out less heat but I know they give the same BTU.

The no hot coals is weird though


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 12, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> north of 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being that pine is less dense, I think it just gives of all its energy faster and the coaling stage is just like playing it in fast forward compared to the hardwoods. I think the less heat output your feeling is that the wood was just cut and split. Can you take a M/C reading. It can give you allot of answer's on actually how dry the dead standing was.
Cheers N of 60


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have a moisture reader.


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 12, 2008)

THATS IT hand in your membership. :lol:


----------



## jpl1nh (Nov 12, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> skinnykid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, hemlocks different than balsam, hemlock is..hemlock (Tsuga Canadensis) not in the fir (abies) family.  Hemlock is denser, than fir or white pine though not by a whole lot.  I burn lots of hemlock and pine.  Leave it to Adios.  I must be getting old, all the way to third base just like that and I've never even paid attention,  where's the Cialis?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 12, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> I have 3 (now 2) standing dead pines on my property. Just to see what is up I cut one down to possibly burn.
> Well when I cut it down I noticed it was very dry, no signs of sap. I took a couple of rounds and split them into smaller pieces, still no sap.
> So I thought what the hay. I put some of the splits into my fire. They burn ok I guess with no more smoke than my other stuff that I burn.
> 
> I gotta say though, my POS poulan saw went through it like butter and the stuff is light and easy to split. You guys *who will burn anything* have it easy!! :lol:



Yes, yes we do.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 12, 2008)

JPL how does that hemlock burn for you? what do you do to get it to dry out during summer? I would think if it gets wet it will stay wet and mushy. How is hemlock vs. pine?

thanks for any info.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 12, 2008)

jpl1nh said:
			
		

> nah, hemlocks different than balsam...


According to http://uptreeid.com/Species/flatneedles.htm they are cousins.

Anyway, I hate Balsam.  Won't even get close to one when cutting.  The two times my chainsaw cut into my flesh, I was felling Balsam.


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> The two times my chainsaw cut into my flesh, I was felling Balsam.



Hmmm....chainsaw......inanimate object.....controlled by human.....twice......don't blame the tree, dude. ;-P


----------



## Wade (Nov 12, 2008)

Not much beats fire killed tamarack around here.


----------



## jpl1nh (Nov 12, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> JPL how does that hemlock burn for you? what do you do to get it to dry out during summer? I would think if it gets wet it will stay wet and mushy. How is hemlock vs. pine?
> 
> thanks for any info.


I've got a lot of lying dead hemlock from blow downs and from some clearing done prior to us buying our house 5+ years ago.  I'll tell you what, there is no wetter wood I've split than hemlock.  When I hit it with the maul, water oozes out.  But, I split it, stacke it very loose in a criss cross pattern, top cover and wait a year.  Burns great, sparks and pops a bit, give a bit longer burn than white pine.  It's not oak or locust but it lets me save my oak and locust for the more serious cold.  No real long lasting coals with hemlock though so I don't count on it by itself for long burns.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 12, 2008)

If the ( eastern white ) pine tree  skinnykid cut down was alive, he'd be asking  how to remove the sap from everything that came within spitting distance of the tree. (and everything he touched for days afterwards. )


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 12, 2008)

Wade said:
			
		

> Not much beats fire killed tamarack around here.


Tamarack is a very hot burning wood.  The old timers around here say not to burn it cuz it's hard on the stove.  I think modern stoves can handle it.


----------



## d.n.f. (Nov 12, 2008)

Tamarack is choice out my way.  People go out of there way to find it.


----------



## jjhof0306 (Nov 12, 2008)

I got a friend who dropped a bunch of pines when she cleared for her house.  She's offered them to me free, and I think I'll take her up on it next Spring/Summer.  I think I got the bug from you guys - never say no to free wood!  It'll be good to have it for fall and spring so I can save my oak and maple for the real cold. :coolsmile:


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm burning a big dead hemlock tree that was split for maybe 1.5-2 years or so.  It burns great, but need a lot of it.


----------



## VTSR5 (Nov 12, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> I have 3 (now 2) standing dead pines on my property. Just to see what is up I cut one down to possibly burn.
> Well when I cut it down I noticed it was very dry, no signs of sap. I took a couple of rounds and split them into smaller pieces, still no sap.
> So I thought what the hay. I put some of the splits into my fire. They burn ok I guess with no more smoke than my other stuff that I burn.
> 
> I gotta say though, my POS poulan saw went through it like butter and the stuff is light and easy to split. You guys in Pine country have it easy!! :lol:



OMG!  You burned _pine_ and you didn't die?  What are you going to stuff in that firebox next?  Live kittens?  A newborn baby?  Fake Canadian sawdust logs?  Why don't you just go ahead and sell your soul to the Devil and get it over with!


----------



## Custerstove (Nov 12, 2008)

This website is great. Unique information is crossing the great divide of this country. I never imagined that pine was a common firewood in the western states. Most people from the eastern states seem to think that pine is a fire hazard - in fact it's passed down through the generations: "don't burn pine because of the sap". But now I know that pine is okay to burn. Nonetheless, I'm glad to have easy access to hardwoods.

How much hardwood to they have in the western states? And what types of hardwood? Do oak trees grow wild on that side of the moon? 

In Pennsylvania, cherry, oak, ash, maple, and walnut are common. Woods like poplar, birch and sycamore are also common but considered softer and lighter. Evergreens are also common, but nobody burns them here.


----------



## d.n.f. (Nov 12, 2008)

Closest thing we have is maple, birch, apple,  and willow.  Those are wild.  There are some planted hardwoods (ex elm, oak) but you have to be pretty stealthy to cut them out of people's back yards.
Looking down the valley I would estimate 95% softwoods on the mountains.  Remaining 5% is larch (duh), birch, and maple.  Willows by the lake.
And lots of pine beetle dead trees for flavour and colour.


----------



## deadon (Nov 12, 2008)

I won't burn pine, but Hemlock is not too bad. If it is not seasoned well 2 years it will spark and pop like popcorn in your stove. thats all the pressure releasing from the moisture in it. Hemlock burns well but not an overnighter more of an ambiance type fire you know Christmas eve or when you and the Misses are enjoying a bottle of wine.


----------



## madrone (Nov 12, 2008)

Custerstove said:
			
		

> How much hardwood to they have in the western states? And what types of hardwood? Do oak trees grow wild on that side of the moon?



In my area, we have oak, maple, walnut, cherry, you name it. But I'm in an urban area. Wild, we have mostly conifers, but some native hardwoods, especially broadleaf maple, which is fairly soft, and things like dogwood and madrona, which are great for firewood. Most people are going to be burning a mix of hard and softwoods. Doug fir is pretty darn good for burning. I get most of my wood free from other people's tree removal, so I've had all sorts of hardwoods, but I'll burn anything that's free.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 12, 2008)

VTZJ said:
			
		

> skinnykid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure if I should laugh or your giving me the dickens.


----------



## VTSR5 (Nov 12, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> VTZJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A feeble laugh at my lame joke is appropriate.  I looked for a "dripping with sarcasm" smiley, or "extreme irony" smiley, but there wasn't one.  So,  :lol: , that should clear it up.  I was only joking bcs of all the preconceived notions here in New England regarding pine.  For example, when I suggested that my neighbor burn some 8 inch pine limbs that he trimmed out of a tree on his lawn, he acted like I was telling him to burn his house down.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, now I am with you!

but as far as burning other stuff that you suggested, The kittens really scratch me up when I load them into the fire box. They don't give an all night burn and they are a pain to stack!


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 12, 2008)

All the locals swear off pine around here!  You'll get a chimney fire...  I love it and people will all but pay you to take it.

BTW.  How many BTU's in a kitten?  I been noticing a lot of stray kittens lately... never mind!   I'll probably get a chimney fire from burning them like the pine!


----------



## madrone (Nov 12, 2008)

What a waste of a perfectly delicious kitten. I just don't understand you East coast guys...


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 12, 2008)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> All the locals swear off pine around here!  You'll get a chimney fire...  I love it and people will all but pay you to take it.
> 
> BTW.  How many BTU's in a kitten?  I been noticing a lot of stray kittens lately... never mind!   I'll probably get a chimney fire from burning them like the pine!



The hairless ones are just good for kindling, my favorite for cold North East night are the tiger and orange cats.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 12, 2008)

Here in California, we have a turpentine termite which is killing all the pine in the area. 

One always sees arborists trucks on their way to the dump 30 miles way hauling these dead pine. 

All I have to do is roll down my window as I pull up next such a guy at a stop light and tell him that they can dump their load at my house which is right around the corner. It saves him a lot in gas and dump fees. 

Since I don't have any pine trees, I don't worry about the termites. But because I burn so much pine, I am going to start cleaning my chimney about once a month from now on - that is, if it seems to get real sappy inside.

I have been burning a mixture of pine and other woods for a long time now without my chimney "gumming up". But now that I have so much pine, I feel I will have to become more careful.

Attached is a picture of a load I had dumped two weeks ago. It worked out to be about two cords.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 13, 2008)

Good score. Didn't think ya'll would need much fire wood in Santa Rosa cali.


----------



## pinewoodburner (Nov 13, 2008)

People will not burn it around here.  So it is easy for me to get.  The free oak is getting harder to find but you can get all the free pine you want.  It burns just fine for me.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 13, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> Good score. Didn't think ya'll would need much fire wood in Santa Rosa cali.



Yea maybe so. But all one has to do is run out of wood mid winter once to begin thinking that you never have too much. I think I am sitting on two - three years of wood right now.

I make wine (red and white) which I often trade for hydrolic splitter access so either I drink too much wine or I split too much wood. Take your pick. I like a mixture of both.

Besides, even though we live in California and the winters are mild (25 - 39 degrees F coldest) my girls like to read by the fire and have a warm spot to wake up to in the morning as they start their day.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW didn't think it got that cold where you are!!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup, actually, the colder the better. Its great for the grape vines. The colder the winter, the larger the harvest.


----------



## madrone (Nov 13, 2008)

Santa Rosa's north of the bay area, which is also colder than you think.


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 13, 2008)

well I'll be a Monkeys uncle!! I learned something!

thanks mandrone!


----------



## bsruther (Nov 13, 2008)

The only pine trees and firs in general around here that I know of are plantings. The only native evergreen is eastern redcedar (excellent kindling) which isn't actually a true cedar. It's a juniper. The weird thing is that I can drive 80 miles south and see pines everywhere.
When I do get hold of some pine I like to save it for the fire pit. I love the flames it makes and the aroma it gives off.
I don't like to cut pine though, because it seems to dull my chain really bad.
If conifers were all we had here you can be sure I'd be burning it though.
How do you guys deal with getting that sap on your hands? I'd probably use up half my chain saw gas getting it off.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 13, 2008)

I wear gloves.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 13, 2008)

VTZJ said:
			
		

> skinnykid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



GOLD*!


----------



## bsruther (Nov 13, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I wear gloves.


Yeah, but you still gotta get that icky stuff on ya sometimes.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 13, 2008)

Woodford said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, but it wears off eventually.

I also use a pulp hook so I don't really handle it much when it's sticky.


----------



## RedRanger (Nov 13, 2008)

Balsam is another word for imature fir.  Whoever said they don`t want to burn it -?/  Mail it to me.  I will do as best as I can to muddle thru with that most horrible wood.  Pine??  such a subjective subject--wish we had that stuff here on the island. sounds like a fast fire-starter to me?

That Pine might just hold a candle to my western red cedar??   Maybe??


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 13, 2008)

When I told my father in law that I was going to intentionally cut some pine, his resonse was "well, its your funeral, pal."

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 13, 2008)

Can we keep the pine burning news on the Down Low!!

People actually drop it off for me just to get rid of it.

They think I'm crazy! <------  OK I will give them that!


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 13, 2008)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> Can we keep the pine burning news on the Down Low!!
> 
> People actually drop it off for me just to get rid of it.
> 
> They think I'm crazy! <------  OK I will give them that!



Luckily, I am not worried about me. See, there are 4 or 5 people that harvest from my father in laws land, and even though its 200 acres of woods, alot of the areas are not easily accessable. we all generally cut in the same areas, so its a race to get out there when you spot a good tree. Thankfully, I am the only one willing to harvest pine, spruce, white and yellow birch. My father in law would have someones head iff they dropped him off some birch, then he would set fire to it out in the yard. So, I dont have to worry about him or anyone else touching the gold mines of good stuff.

There is one section of yellow birch, all in the 16-24" x 50-70' range... hundreds of them... straight as an arrow and hardly any branches.


I sure am glad he has false beliefs about birch!


----------



## Custerstove (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's another sap question for you regular pine burners, do dry or seasoned pine logs have less stickyness compared to freshly cut pine?


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 13, 2008)

Custerstove said:
			
		

> Here's another sap question for you regular pine burners, do dry or seasoned pine logs have less stickyness compared to freshly cut pine?



Dry pine is not sticky at all.  I usually let it sit for a few months unsplit and it becomes much less messy to handle!  Just don't let it sit too long unsplit or the bugs will eat all the BTU's!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 13, 2008)

It also gets way lighter and easier to move around; that is, as it drys out it gets lighter. Also, I find, its way easier to split the nasty knarls in Monterey pine the longer I let it dry out. 

We have many types of pine here in California. Each have different amounts of sap and grain contortion.


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 13, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> Bubbavh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like the pine around here, strait and kinda tall for Jersey trees and the lower branches die and fall off as the tree grows.
And nobody wants it
So come on people spread the word! "pine causes chimney fires"


----------



## myzamboni (Nov 13, 2008)

Woodford said:
			
		

> The only pine trees and firs in general around here that I know of are plantings. The only native evergreen is eastern redcedar (excellent kindling) which isn't actually a true cedar. It's a juniper. The weird thing is that I can drive 80 miles south and see pines everywhere.
> *When I do get hold of some pine I like to save it for the fire pit.* I love the flames it makes and the aroma it gives off.
> I don't like to cut pine though, because it seems to dull my chain really bad.
> If conifers were all we had here you can be sure I'd be burning it though.
> How do you guys deal with getting that sap on your hands? I'd probably use up half my chain saw gas getting it off.



I wouldn't.  Pine likes to 'spit' in fire pits.  That's why I like it in the stove . . .it behaves much better.


----------



## breamer999 (Nov 13, 2008)

If I may change the thread a bit...

Up here in Prince Edward Island, Canada, we have scores of white spruce, the locals hate it and refuse to burn it, so it is 'my pine' as it were.  Been burning it in a Regency medium box for ten years, only cleaned my flue twice, I check pipes every year.  My 3.5 acre lot has about 40 cord of standing white spruce, all about 45' tall.  Every fall/winter a storm takes a few down, due to shallow root system, they don't hold up well in strong winds.  I save my scarce hardwood for Jan/Feb.  Mostly birch and maple, birch scrounged from my property as well, maple bought five years ago, but well put away in shed for those nights where it dips to -25c

Softwood is underrated, and excellent for shoulder seasons where a quick temp. increase is needed, but not for long


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 13, 2008)

It is nice for the milder days when you can tend to it.  Also a great starter wood almost like flicking a match on a puddle of gasoline when well seasoned.  I like to put a load of small splits of it on top of a couple pieces of hardwood, and you hardly need more a couple newspaper pretzels on top start it (top down).  Fast hot start with very little smoke and that hardwood base makes me a nice coal bed.
But don't tell anyone else!  I like my wood free!


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 13, 2008)

Now, if you REALLY want to start your fire:

1) Put your chain saw dust under the leaky hydrolic cylinder of your splitter.
2) Split 1/2 a cord of wood.
3) take that now drenched saw dust and put it in all the holes of a cup cake tray.
4) buy old candles from garage sales for pennies on the dollar.
5) melt wax and pour it on top of the hydrolic fluid soaked saw dust in cup cake tray until each hole is full.
6) Wait till each saw dust/wax cup cake is dry. They will fall right out of the tray (won't stick since wax shrinks).
7) put single cup cake on top of pine which is on top of hard wood.
8) put single lit match on top of cup cake.
9) come back in 10 minutes to see fire very much going.


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 13, 2008)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Now, if you REALLY want to start your fire:
> 
> 1) Put your chain saw dust under the leaky hydrolic cylinder of your splitter.
> 2) Split 1/2 a cord of wood.
> ...



Wax is some pretty nasty stuff... I once tossed a peeled off beer label in one of those citronella bucket candles when I was younger.  It very fast became the candle from hell.  Although it did keep the mosquitoes away.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> It is nice for the milder days when you can tend to it.  Also a great starter wood almost like flicking a match on a puddle of gasoline when well seasoned.  I like to put a load of small splits of it on top of a couple pieces of hardwood, and you hardly need more a couple newspaper pretzels on top start it (top down).  Fast hot start with very little smoke and that hardwood base makes me a nice coal bed.
> But don't tell anyone else!  I like my wood free!




Absolutly, that is spot on.


Also, I have used some this year so far for those mornings where i don't have much time, but need a hot fire to take the chill off... pine and blue spruce works great for that.


----------



## d.n.f. (Nov 14, 2008)

Wax has more energy per molecule than tnt.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 14, 2008)

d.n.f. said:
			
		

> Wax has more energy per molecule than tnt.



Many many compounds do- but it's got f'all for an oxygen balance, so it won't detonate. 

(TNT packs both "fuel" and oxygen into the same molecule- that's why it reacts so fast- it doesn't have to draw oxygen from the surroundings like wax).  Of course- evaporate wax and now it's mixed with the air supply, just like gasoline vapors.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats why I use wax instead of TNT. TNT makes a mess.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 15, 2008)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Thats why I use wax instead of TNT. TNT makes a mess.


I put a rifle cartridge in my mom's cookstove when I was a kid and blew the lid off it.  My father couldn't really wup my ass cuz he had to 'fess up to doing the exact same thing when he was a kid.  Guess the acorn didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## RedRanger (Nov 16, 2008)

I think that skinnykid needs to post again on this "pine burning disease"--just so we can all be assured he didn`t burn his house down.  He last posted on this "diseased subject" on Nov.12. :lol:


----------



## skinnykid (Nov 16, 2008)

I am alive, it has been warm here the last couple of days

Thanks


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 17, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> I am alive, it has been warm here the last couple of days
> 
> Thanks



ya, but how many chimney fires have you had since then?!?! 3? 6? 12?


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 17, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> skinnykid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been burning sappy pine for a month now. This weekend I decided to sweep my chimney just to see what it looked like inside and to see what came out. Short answer : soot. 

My class A 8" 16 foot stainless steel chimney allows ample opportunity for creosote to condense near the top of the run. But nope, not even after burning a 1/2 cord of pine. I'm still going to keep an eye on things by sweeping every month or so. But this idea of burning pine means instant chimney fire is bogus. But a great way to convince your neighbor to pay you to remove his pine.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 18, 2008)

If you choose to burn pine, you should: 

1)clean your chimney twice a day
2)have the fire department park outside your house 24/7
3)sacrifice your first born
4)dance naked on your roof when the sun is at its highest point
5)not burn more than 1 piece at a time, maximum diameter of 2"

If you follow these steps it might please the gods enough to reduce your chances of a chimney fire from 'definitly' to 'possibly'.


Sleep tight!


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 18, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> If you choose to burn pine, you should:
> 
> 1)clean your chimney twice a day
> 2)have the fire department park outside your house 24/7
> ...



Great job on the pine rules!
All people should follow them as if law!

As for me I'm an outlaw and choose to live dangerously!


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 18, 2008)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we need to do our good deeds to society, and go out and get all the pine from people so they don't burn down their houses.


WE WOULD BE HEROES


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 18, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> Bubbavh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We could save the world!
1 home at a time!  
Do you think we could get them to help with the splitting and stacking though?  It's the least they could do since we saved them from burning their houses down.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 18, 2008)

O.M.G.


Thanks for making me spit soda all over my computer That post MADE-MY-DAY.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 20, 2008)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> CowboyAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've done my part today to save the world. I took this picture 4 hours ago. 2 hours ago I took it all home. There was a lot more off camera. All of it pine. 4 truck loads with the bed riding on the leaf springs each trip.

They will sing songs about me.


----------



## eernest4 (Nov 20, 2008)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Now, if you REALLY want to start your fire:
> 
> 1) Put your chain saw dust under the leaky hydrolic cylinder of your splitter.
> 2) Split 1/2 a cord of wood.
> ...




&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

I just take a bucket full of saw dust from my table saw or chain saw & dampen it with #2 fuel oil.
Maybe a pint or a pint & 1/2 of #2 fuel oil depending on the size & amount of saw dust in the bucket.
Lightly damp is good enough!!
The saw dust color changes from light wood colored to a darker  oilier shade.
The darker the color,the more fuel oil that you have put in.

You can always add more saw dust if you put in too much fuel oil the first time you try it.
You don't need much fuel oil, just a medium dampness at most.
Now ,I use a small hand garden spade to shovel the fire starter  (fuel oil dampened saw dust)
all over the wood I want to lite & touch a match to it.

Instant fire!!

The saw dust starts burning slowly but quickly spreads & then burns fast for about 10 minutes.

You could use one newspaper twist to start the oil dampened saw dust, if you want, but this is not necessary as 1 match will do it.

been doing this all this year with never a problem. 

About 2 gallons of fuel oil or desal fuel will make fire starter for the entire burning season.

Dont put this oil soaked saw dust on hot embers as  (the embers) vaporizes the fuel oil & the vapor stinks & the fumes (vapors are more flamable that the oil soaked saw dust.

Start out with less oil dampened saw dust until you see how it burns & get an idea what 2 expect.

I dont use a pan or anything, because it is only lightly moist, not dripping, just shovel it on 2 the wood, but use it spairingly until you learn its ways.

A lot faster & less effort than crumpling newspaper.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 20, 2008)

HeatsTwice said:
			
		

> Bubbavh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, thats a nice score!

I am going to be cutting up some on sunday with a guy I work with... theres a big ass pine down behind where i work, plus a few downed blue spruces... easy access, easy score.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 20, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## CowboyAndy (Nov 20, 2008)

holy ignorance, batman...

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21345814-Is-it-unsafe-to-burn-Pine-in-wood-stove


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 20, 2008)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> holy ignorance, batman...
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21345814-Is-it-unsafe-to-burn-Pine-in-wood-stove



That's the kind of ignorance that keeps my wood pile large.

"People are stupid throw rocks at them!"


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to say that anytime some one has free pine I'm all over it.  I like burning pine since there's less ask and just as much heat created.   So I stuff twice the # of logs in the stove!  who cares!

not me.

Warren


----------

